# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  مايكروسوفت .. وحماية نظام الكمبيوتر كاملاً

## نصرالله

*هذا الرابط وهو لموقع مايكروسوفت الرسمي والخاص بحماية النظام بالكامل والذي أُطلق رسمياً قبل أيامFull system computer protection 
إذا دخلت اضغط على
Full Service Scan

بعدين اضغط الموافقة على الاتفاقية
Accept

بعدين سيحمل لك أدوات البحث عن الفيروسات.. بعدين اضغط على 
Complete Scan

بعدين
Next
وراح يبدأ الجهاز يبحث عن كل شيء

ميزة هذا الموقع أنه : 
1- يبحث عن الفيروسات والتروجونات في جهازك ويحذفها فوراً.
2- يصلح الريجستري بالكامل ويحذف الملفات الميتة.
3- يغلق المنافذ المفتوحة بجهازك.
4- يحذف الملفات الغير مفيدة بجهازك مثل ملفات الإنترنت المؤقتة والقديمة.

ملاحظة : الفحص عادة يأخذ من ساعة إلى ساعتين إلى أن ينتهي.. وإذا انتهى اضغط على Next بعدين Next إلى أن يقفل الصفحة من نفسه.. ولا تنسون تنصبون Active إكس اللي بأعلى المتصفح .. الموقع يتم تحديثه كل ساعة تقريباً.

الـرابـط الرئيسيhttp://onecare. live.com/ site/en-US/ default.htm 
*

----------


## zoheir

شكرا على المعلومه بس اخي الكريم عندي تعليق صغير بس أذ ارت أن تدخل الى مكرسوفت لازم عندك نسخه اصليه الى الوندوز أقصد من كله ذه الكلام يعتي ما يعطوك الخصله كامله الى أذ كان عندك نسخه أصليه حتى يتسنك لح عمل السكان الى جهازك تمام انفترض لو عملت الى جهازك اسكان يعملو لك بس أد وجد عندك قيروسات ما تقدر تحذفهم من جهازك . وشكرك على الطرح الجيد وتحياتي لك بكل حب أخوك زهير

----------

